# Configuring Ralink wireless device



## Nikesh Khatiwada (Jan 14, 2019)

How can I configure Ralink rt3290 wifi adapter device for wifi connection?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2019)

Handbook: 31.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## Nikesh Khatiwada (Jan 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Handbook: 31.3. Wireless Networking


It doesn't seem to identify my WiFi adapter device.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2019)

Please post the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## Nikesh Khatiwada (Jan 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Please post the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 15, 2019)

Is the RT3290 supported at all? No indication in ral(4), forum or web search.

It is supported on Linux and OpenBSD . There was an attempted to port the driver from Linux to FreeBSD (thread from Feb 2016).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Is the RT3290 supported at all?


You might be right about that, it doesn't appear to be supported.


> No indication in ral(4), forum or web search.


Unfortunately the man pages aren't always as up to date as they should be, but looking through the code I can't find any of the IDs.

Nikesh Khatiwada I'm afraid your wireless card isn't supported.


----------

